# Starting to feel guilty!!



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

As you can see I am from Barrie,Ontario Canada. and I must say, that I am starting to feel guilty,due to the lack of snow. I a have a few accounts that are seasonal accounts, so they pay whether it snows or not. So far I have been out twice, and with January approaching, they will have paid me for 3 months for doing nothing.

Should I hope for snow, so they can see there money getting put to use, cause god know, I sure as hell ain't giving any money back.

Never seen a winter like this before. I heard on the news today, that this will the the 1st green Christmas here in Barrie, Ontario in the past twenty years.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Do you think that if it snowed everyday they would be calling you up asking if you want more money?? i doubt it!! 

looks like we will be starting christmas green with some snow on christmas day, but, that's just the forecast for now


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in the same boat, doesn't bother me though. I figure some of the winters that I put in extra time over and above what our usual snowfall, this is making up for it


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

The thing that would worry me if I was doing seasonals is that the last 2 years have been a very quiet winter and some people may not wish to go seasonal next season because of that.

Hopefully not the case.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Enjoying the break here in Stratford*

tymusic 
We had 3-4 pushes per site the first week of December, been sunny and warm everyday since.... 
Was out today working on my tan as I put another coat of Tremclad on the tractor blade....
Stays nice I guess I could clean and wax it again...... I do also enjoy the extra sleep this month... last year was a different story.

My 2005 records show we pushed all sites 5 times in November 
15 times in December 2005.... we are only down 16 pushes YTD....

Don't get down and ...Keep smiling....and think, it could be worse, you could own a Ski Resort to boot......

Merry Christmas to all

Now back to my snow dance xysport

Al


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

StratfordPusher;340294 said:


> tymusic
> We had 3-4 pushes per site the first week of December, been sunny and warm everyday since....
> Was out today working on my tan as I put another coat of Tremclad on the tractor blade....
> Stays nice I guess I could clean and wax it again...... I do also enjoy the extra sleep this month... last year was a different story.
> ...


Our records show 9 pushes at this point last year.....none so far this year, just 3 saltings. Less wear and tear on the trucks. What got us is we ended our summer contracts October 15...next year it will be November 15.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Only trouble is, those seasonals are going to want to renegotiate next year.........unless things turn around.*


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;340244 said:


> Do you think that if it snowed everyday they would be calling you up asking if you want more money?? i doubt it!!
> 
> looks like we will be starting christmas green with some snow on christmas day, but, that's just the forecast for now


yeah you guys get snow were gonna get rain on saturday


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

poncho62;340308 said:


> *Only trouble is, those seasonals are going to want to renegotiate next year.........unless things turn around.*


This is just a fluke this year and it's still early. As it was stated earlier, they don't offer extra money when we get more snow than usual. If they wanted renegotiation on one of my contract lots, I would say no problem, lets do it by the plow then. Obviously I would raise the price somewhat to make sure I would make enough money. Then, I would be there every two inches, and every two inches would be another plow. I could make a killing, at times I could get 4 or 5 plows in in one night. I think the next year they would want to go back to the way it was... JMTC


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

starc;340355 said:


> This is just a fluke this year and it's still early. As it was stated earlier, they don't offer extra money when we get more snow than usual. If they wanted renegotiation on one of my contract lots, I would say no problem, lets do it by the plow then. Obviously I would raise the price somewhat to make sure I would make enough money. Then, I would be there every two inches, and every two inches would be another plow. I could make a killing, at times I could get 4 or 5 plows in in one night. I think the next year they would want to go back to the way it was... JMTC


The great thing about Ontario are the people with the short memories. I know for certain that with a little luck and a ton of snow, there memory of "no snow till xmas" will be long forgotten.

I am glad we chose not to go the per plow route and all but 1 account is on a per push basis. The hard part will be collecting when there is no snow on the ground.

I always include in my mailings this statement:

"Think of our company as an insurance policy of sorts. You don't want to utilize our services however, we are there for you when you need us most." I know it's kinda wimpy but it gets their attention.

Next year, I will definetly increase our rates cuz the last 2 seasons have been mild. I know it's a crap shoot but I have a feeling we will get slammed.

Someone mentioned the ski resorts.....If they dont have a snow machine, they are in trouble deep. Also their employees etc. I sent our son to a resort outting for school and when I was in line, there were several people buying seasons passes....so maybe they too are laughing??>????? Who knows.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

poncho62;340308 said:


> *Only trouble is, those seasonals are going to want to renegotiate next year.........unless things turn around.*


That's fine. I have a mix of per plow and seasonal rate. If someone wants to change to per plow because of not much snow this year, that's fine. They go per plow and odds are I'll win then, too. I picked up a customer last year who wanted a seasonal so I won last year. He wanted the same deal again this year. So far, so good. So maybe I'll win two years in a row. What he does next year - I don't care. I win either way. Even if he goes and finds another plow guy. He's not griping. It was his choice - I didn't force him to do anything.


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

The first year I worked for my boss he paid me cash. The second year I was on the books and he almost doubled my summer wage. Last year he put me on salary. This year salary again. We've been out 5 times so far. This is my second week of doing nothing. Tomorrow we are going out to fix a sidewalk. After the new year if its still not snowing he figures we'll be busy doing something. 

Sometimes I feel guilty when we go a long stretch with out snow then I think about last Feb. We worked 24 days that month.


----------



## two2curupt (Nov 21, 2006)

Guys you have to look @ it like an insurace policy...And tell you clients the same....All of us hate to pay insurance but when something happens and we need it...Thank goodness it is there!!
Winter can go either way in Southern Ontario.....

BTW, I was talking to my cousin who lives about 1/2 hour south of Cochrane...Absolutly Zero ice on the lakes up there...
And no snow, Although he said there was snow coming thru North Bay a few days ago...
It is a crazy winter though for us...I wonder what the next few months will bring...Perhaps thunderstorms in Jan.??


----------

